# Need to access new 4tb seagate on tab a6 android 5.1.1



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

I have a tablet android 5.1.1 tab a6,i bought a 1 to hard drive, found out that i have to format exfat. It worked perfectly to this day,now i have a new seagate 4to and formatted to exfat,its says corrupted and need to format which i did 3 times already,but it work on my recent tab a8.i need help for the a6 tab.i can get to the drive tho by paragon and total commander plz help me


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Could be 4TB is oversize.
" If your external hard drive is over a certain size then USB standard 2.0 won't be able to see it, or all of it"
From this site External drives


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

PeterOz said:


> Could be 4TB is oversize.
> " If your external hard drive is over a certain size then USB standard 2.0 won't be able to see it, or all of it"
> From this site External drives


The tab a8 is 2.0 too and i can see the drive with paragon so i think its something else...says corrupted try reformatting


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Does paragon tell you what size it sees ? 4TB may be too big.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

can you connect it to a normal computer and format it and see it ?


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

PeterOz said:


> can you connect it to a normal computer and format it and see it ?


Yes but to another reply about the size it sees on paragon is interesting am gonna try to found out


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

Destcad said:


> Yes but to another reply about the size it sees on paragon is interesting am gonna try to found out


I can see 3.64 tb on my other tablet and in my files, dont need paragon, thx for joining in


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

lunarlander said:


> Does paragon tell you what size it sees ? 4TB may be too big.


Yeah it says 3.6tb


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

Destcad said:


> Yeah it says 3.6tb


Its a seagate portable plus 4tb


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

Destcad said:


> Its a seagate portable plus 4tb


I must be missing something


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

3.6 for a 4 sounds about right.
This will help explain why Why my drive shows less


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

PeterOz said:


> 3.6 for a 4 sounds about right.
> This will help explain why Why my drive shows less


But it always show less even my sd card,it says 116 gb instead of 128


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

Destcad said:


> But it always show less even my sd card,it says 116 gb instead of 128


I have to mention something,when i first had the drive it was accepted by my tablet but was saying it has 3 or 6 mb,and work on the other tablet which is unsually because i didnt format to exfat yet,it was right out of the box


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Manufacturers count by 1000 but data is in bits which is base 2. This is based on 1,024.
As the size of a hard drive/USB stick/sd card increases, the advertised amount gets further and further away from the *true size*. *It will always show less than the advertised size.*

https://www.lifewire.com/drive-storage-capacities-833435


> for each gigabyte that a drive manufacturer claims, it is over-reporting the amount of disk space by 73,741,824 bytes or roughly 70.3 MB of disk space. Suppose a manufacturer advertises an 80 GB (80 billion bytes) hard drive. In this case, the actual disk space is around 74.5 GB of space, roughly 7 percent less than advertised.


http://www.centon.com/support/60-why-is-my-drive-showing-a-smaller-capacity-than-stated
128 GB advertised is about 119.21 GB


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Destcad said:


> ,i bought a 1 to hard drive, found out that i have to format exfat. It worked perfectly to this day


What size was this drive?


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

PeterOz said:


> What size was this drive?


1 tb


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

I think 4 tb is the problem. For testing are you able to format the drive in say
1 TB partition and 1x3 TB and see what happens.


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

PeterOz said:


> I think 4 tb is the problem. For testing are you able to format the drive in say
> 1 TB partition and 1x3 TB and see what happens.


I dont know how to do that i dont even own a pc


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

what make are both your tablets. Lenovo, Asus, etc


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

PeterOz said:


> what make are both your tablets. Lenovo, Asus, etc


Samsung


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok just let me get this clear in my head.
1) You can access the new 4TB Via paragon with your Samsung tablet 8.1 Which is running android version 7 or higher?
2) You cannot access new 4TB via Paragon With your Samsung tablet 6.1 Running android version 5.11
Am I correct or am I missing something?
Sorry but I need to be clear in my own mind.


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

PeterOz said:


> Ok just let me get this clear in my head.
> 1) You can access the new 4TB Via paragon with your Samsung tablet 8.1 Which is running android version 7 or higher?
> 2) You cannot access new 4TB via Paragon With your Samsung tablet 6.1 Running android version 5.11
> Am I correct or am I missing something?
> Sorry but I need to be clear in my own mind.


I have a taba8 ,both hard drive work well, on my older tablet which is tab a6 running android 5.1.1 the 4tb dont work,can only see it on paragon


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Destcad said:


> can only see it on paragon


On both tablets or only the taba8


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

PeterOz said:


> On both tablets or only the taba8


The tab a6 2016 and. 5.1.1


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

So if the a6 tablet can see the 4TB using Paragon what is the issue.
That is how you access the drives via Paragon.


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

PeterOz said:


> So if the a6 tablet can see the 4TB using Paragon what is the issue.
> That is how you access the drives via Paragon.


But with the other drive in exfat it goes in "my files" just like my usb drive


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Have a look at this it might help explain things. Android File Explorer
Scroll down to FAQ and click on What is the "built-in Android File Manager"?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Destcad said:


> But with the other drive in exfat it goes in "my files" just like my usb drive


Once again I think it is a 4TB size issue.
Do any of your family or friends have a computer ? If yes 
Then we can look at testing by formatting the drive into smaller partitions and see if it works.
Just because they sell drives that are 1,2,4, ETC does not mean everything can access them.

Does the external 4TB have it's own power supply?


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

PeterOz said:


> Once again I think it is a 4TB size issue.
> Do any of your family or friends have a computer ? If yes
> Then we can look at testing by formatting the drive into smaller partitions and see if it works.
> Just because they sell drives that are 1,2,4, ETC does not mean everything can access them.
> ...


Theres a cable that i plug on my tab with usb otg thats it.


----------



## Destcad (Jan 31, 2021)

I think am gonna only run it on tab a8


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Yeah I think it is a limit with android 5.1. I am still looking but I think 4TB is to big.
Will let you know if I find anything that might help.

Cheers
Peteroz


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Are you using a Y otg cable. From the same site as above. If you look at 
"How to decide whether my USB Storage device needs extra power supply?"


----------



## riya2021 (Feb 7, 2021)

plodr said:


> Manufacturers count by 1000 but data is in bits which is base 2. This is based on 1,024.
> As the size of a hard drive/USB stick/sd card increases, the advertised amount gets further and further away from the *true size*. *It** will always show less than the advertised size.*
> 
> https://www.lifewire.com/drive-storage-capacities-833435
> ...


Its 125GB after extracting


----------

